# Help I have found a pigeon and he has been hanging out for month, need to find him a



## melissas (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello-

Can anyone please help me find a home for a very sweet show pigeon? He just showed up at my house one day and he has been here for a month, we have been feeding him and giving him water, he is sweet and likes people but he will not let us touch him. He is black and white, from what I have learned online he is a show pigeon. I am desperate, trying to help him this whole time, I found the numbers on his band and contacted the person who he was registered to and he sold the bird and had no record to who...so sad. I have tried to call all the local vets as well but still nothing. He is awesome but I cannot keep him, can anyone one help find him a new great home? I am in Royal Oak, MI. 

Thank you all!
Melissa


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for caring for this sweet pigeon. 
Could you post a pic of the bird? It would help, maybe someone in your area will see the post. Not sure how many members we have in your area.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you would have to secure the pigeon before it is feasable to find him a good home.. do that, then make a thread in the adoption forum and put you location and breed of pigeon in the title. we can help identify the breed if you do not know what it is..but I presume you asked the breeder when you talked to him.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If he/she is comfortable around humans and you feed him/her...then try luring the Pigeon inside the house or maybe garage or shed or whatever...by spreading food near a door, and then at each subsequent feeding spreading it more & more towards inside until the Pigeon actually steps into the room/etc. and you can close the door behind him/her.

Thanks for caring...you have done very well so far !


----------



## melissas (Aug 8, 2011)

*Here is a photo*

Check out the attachment!


----------



## melissas (Aug 8, 2011)

*Breed*

I am not sure of the breed, I can post him.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

melissas said:


> I am not sure of the breed, I can post him.


Maybe a New York Flying Flight?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Cute ! Can you gently lure him/her inside ????


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

I have show pigeons and live in michigan. Where is royal oak? did the owner say what breed it is? I might be able to take him if you are close enough.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

call the owner and ask what breed it is


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Its a New York Flight.


----------



## melissas (Aug 8, 2011)

I do not know who the owner is..the tags belong to a man who sold him and cannot remember anything about him. Needless to say he has been missing for 2 days...he may be gone. I hope he is ok.


----------



## melissas (Aug 8, 2011)

I am 20 min outside detroit


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Wish you were closer I would take him in a new york minute. Btw he is a n.y. flight dark teager


----------



## melissas (Aug 8, 2011)

*he is back*

He came back, I posed in the adopt section hope someone can care for this little guy.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

AAAWWWWWW!! I wish this was in Toronto!!!11! He is so cute!! I'd adopt him any day!


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Do the tags belong to long island flights club in new york by any chance?


----------

